# Best way to store lemons & limes?



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

What is the best way to store lemons and limes....they are rather expensive, and half of mine usually start to go bad after 4 days or so....seems no matter how I store them. 

Tips?


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

I was about to post the exact same question! I'm not too happy about paying 2 for a buck lemons today. I get more use out of them in the fridge than on the counter but would be happy to learn the secrets of the wise.


----------



## rpmcmurphy (Jan 8, 2008)

i don't like the way they are when in the fridge, and since i use them mainly for cocktails, etc. I can't anticipate "when" im going to use them to take them out in enough time to get too room temp. 

but....i do get more milage from the fridge.


----------



## ed buchanan (May 29, 2006)

Wash them when you bring them home put a drop clorox(no it wont hurt you) make sure you put them in fridge bone dry. Moisture molds them and makes them soft. Rotate them in fridge so they all get air. Reason for clorox when they are shipped one or 2 in master box are or go bad, the mold spores are captured in the box and circulate to all the others. You may not see it when you buy them but they have already been subject to mold and will go bad faster specialy in a damp enviorment.


----------



## cookingangry (Mar 28, 2008)

Ed,

This is a terrific, informative post... +1


----------



## lenichee (Feb 20, 2013)

A short soak in diluted vinegar water would be a much safer method of killing mold spores & preserving the freshness. I have health problems so I trying to steer clear of chemicals since I still can figure out what else is ailing me. =/


----------



## marc paladino (Feb 21, 2013)

Lenichee said:


> A short soak in diluted vinegar water would be a much safer method of killing mold spores & preserving the freshness. I have health problems so I trying to steer clear of chemicals since I still can figure out what else is ailing me. =/


Welcome Lenichee./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

This thread is interesting as at work we keep lemons / limes in the walk-in for weeks.


----------



## jamesjjf (Jan 23, 2017)

I washed mine with a fruit and vegetable wash from Trade Joe. It also removes all pesticides


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

JAMESJJF said:


> It also removes all pesticides


Not the systemic pesticides. Most likely just _some_ of the surface pesticides.


----------



## berndy (Sep 18, 2010)

As dry as possible, unwashed, individually wrapped in dry paper towels, stored in the fridge a sealed plastid bag.


----------



## eastpakhammer (Jan 21, 2017)

Just using them for cocktails? Squeeze the juice out and store that. Or freeze the fruit, it won't effect the flavour in your drinks.


----------

